# Kröte im Teich



## Tabor12 (22. Apr. 2013)

Hallo ! Hab heut erstmal blöd geguckt  als ich dieses Monster in meinem Teich sah ! Was ist es - __ Erdkröte ? Soll ich die ausquartieren oder lassen ?


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Hallo Irene,

hat sie die Möglichkeit, selber auszusteigen? Das sieht auf dem Foto nämlich nicht so aus. Normalerweise würde ich sagen, lass sie drin und schaffe eine Ausstiegmöglichkeit, denn Du wirst noch öfter Besuch dieser Art bekommen und irgendwann müssen die auch mal wieder an Land.


----------



## Tabor12 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Ja, das ist die einzige Stelle wo sie nicht rauskann - sonst kann sie rundherum raus - wir haben überall Ufermatten und ganz flaches Wasser am Ufer, normal sollte das reichen oder ?


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Eigentlich schon. Dann lass sie, wo sie ist.


----------



## butzbacher (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Hallo Irene,

um deine Frage noch zu beantworten - es ist eine __ Erdkröte. 

Und ich vermute mal, das die Beschreibung "Monster" auf die nicht geringe Größe hinweist. Dies und die sehr rundliche Form lassen dann auch die Geschlechtsbestimmung zu: Weibchen.

Gruß André


----------



## Tabor12 (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Hallo Andre ! JA, du hast recht, die war riesig - darum der Ausdruck " Monster"  aber sie ist schon wieder weg 


LG


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

bei uns sind Dutzende da....  die wandern aber wieder ab


----------



## Tabor12 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

und schon is wieder eine da - diesmal eine kleinere ..


----------



## Tabor12 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

nochmal ein Bild - ich finde dass sie kleiner is oder ? Und ganz leise hat er/sie heute gequakt ...


----------



## Tabor12 (27. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

es sind mittlerweile  im ersten Teichjahr habe ich noch nicht gerechnet damit


----------



## butzbacher (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Klein und rufend - das sollte dann ein Männchen sein


----------



## marcus18488 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Kröte im Teich*

Bei uns sind seit Jahren __ Kröten im Teich, die hier auch ablaichen dürfen. Bin ganz stolz darauf und freue mich jedes Jahr auf das gequake. Auch ein paar kleine __ Frösche und __ Molche haben sich bei uns eingefunden und vermehren sich. Ist halt ein kleines Naturnahes Biotop mit Fischen und Pflanzen. Kein steriler Pool


----------



## mcreal (29. Apr. 2013)

Also bisher habe ich mich auch gefreut,das wir in unserem Teich __ Kröten und __ Frösche haben.
Aber seit dem ich vor ein paar Tagen,in diversen Foren Bilder gesehen habe,wie der Frosch in seiner Liebeswut sich an diverse Koi vergangen hat und diese teilweise daran gestorben sind,habe ich nun richtigen Horror davor.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------

